# German S3 Saloon Configurator Now Available



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a3/s3-limousine/motor.html

Reasonably certain it hasn't been available all this time, at least... 

UK S3 Saloon should be up soon as well; it isn't quite yet.

Ungh... want.




























Can anyone spot the error in the last one? :laugh:


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Just one? I see at least 5!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Do tell...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The "trim black" default that Germany gets on the S3 is sort of a poor man's Black Optics:



















Note that it changes the window trim to a matte black rubber and leaves the front end as it would normally come. Also note that, traditionally, Black Optics replaces the brightwork with a high-gloss black trim, not matte rubber trim.

For comparison, here's the car with the upgraded "high-gloss" package:



















My hope is that we'll at least have the option for "trim black" on our cars. That still leaves the front grilles and the rear diffuser with chrome-like trim, but those are going to be much cheaper to replace than the window trim (maybe not the rear diffuser; that may be fairly expensive). But should a Black Optics package ever become available, the front grilles would be a simple enough swap. That leaves the window trim matte, but I honestly would prefer that.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I think Rudy had asked in another thread...

Black "3D-look" inlays:










Standard S3 brushed aluminum inlays:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sorry; this is sort of disjointed. I'm just rattling stuff off as I find it. 

_Heat-insulating glass__replaced by:__Acoustic windscreen with gray strip__contained in:__LED headlights
_

That little bit is interesting. It would lead you to believe that, at least in Germany, the LED headlamp upgrade comes with a better "windscreen" than the base S3. Interesting.


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Although I'll most likely be getting a 'bland' ibis white S3 (sorry but I'm loving the ibis white), if they offered this color, I'd probably go for it:

http://imgur.com/a/NDbK3


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

v6er said:


> Although I'll most likely be getting a 'bland' ibis white S3 (sorry but I'm loving the ibis white), if they offered this color, I'd probably go for it:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/NDbK3


Java Green?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

These seem to be a bit of an odd accessory...



















I guess they're supposed to vaguely mimic the S trapezoid?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So I think I found the wheel that Audi USA's S3 photos purport to the "base" wheel:










That's one of the three 18" wheels available in Germany. That would make sense, as I think we know the US S3's base wheel will be an 18" offering, with the 19" wheel being the upgrade with magnetic suspension. I imagine it'll be the first one below, but I wouldn't complain if they threw us a surprise and put the RS wheel, second below, on instead:



















The other two German 18" options ("meh" and "decent," in that order):




















... and the last German 19" option, which we're all familiar with:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are planning to get the S3, I'd suggest getting the wheel option that you can't get with an A3.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Agree with Dan on the wheel opinions. I actually like the look of the 5 bladed black wheel, if only because its different.

Now, what we really need is some solid US info. Grumble...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Agree with Dan on the wheel opinions. I actually like the look of the 5 bladed black wheel, if only because its different.
> 
> Now, what we really need is some solid US info. Grumble...


The "rotor" wheel? Yeah, that's an Audi signature design of the last several years. I like it, but I figure I'd prefer it as a winter wheel. As I want the magnetic ride, I'll have to choose from whatever 19" wheel options they give us. Finding the rotor wheel on the used market shouldn't be tough, though it will be tough to pass up my current winter wheel choice in favor of the rotor wheel.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Just saw this - yes I am happy again, game on lol.

The S Sport Seats are a MUST IMO. Good to see we are going to get them. 
I noticed they took down the S3 config off the Audi Canada web site (someone opps'd). They had the same 'name' as the German so that is very good to see that we will likely see those seats.

As for the 3D Look inlays, I think I am going down this path. I think coming from my Hyundai, they over used the silver inlays, and I'm sick of it. I even got a vinyl kit to cover over it with black.

As for the grill...I am hoping they come out with a 'RS' grill replacement like ECS Tuning has on their site for the A4/A5. I would probably go that route as I am sure something will pop up. I haven't seen in person the black optics grill on the S4, so maybe I would be swayed.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> I noticed they took down the S3 config off the Audi Canada web site (someone opps'd).


Maybe they will jack up the price of the S3 in Canada since they have never officially announced the S3 price.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Maybe they will jack up the price of the S3 in Canada since they have never officially announced the S3 price.


They had the base prices already listed on the dealer papers that were posted in the Canadian thread. Didn't have the options for the base S3, only the Technik
It's fine anyway, I have someone looking for a 2013 S4 CPO for me already before they are allocated to dealerships...only if it's worth it


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> It's fine anyway, I have someone looking for a 2013 S4 CPO for me already before they are allocated to dealerships...only if it's worth it


You sure you want to get a S4 when they are going to release a new model in a year?


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> You sure you want to get a S4 when they are going to release a new model in a year?


well maybe, it will be a 2016 for the A4 and 2017 for the S4. Wouldn't want the first model year, and that's one of the other things I am not excited about the S3 about. Stupid POS Hyundai I just got a crap load of stuff done on the car because it's 2,000 km out of warranty now, and literally it started falling apart...just because I wanted the first in Canada...great to know now I am on my own on a car that I already have my mind set on selling in the spring.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> As for the grill...I am hoping they come out with a 'RS' grill replacement like ECS Tuning has on their site for the A4/A5. I would probably go that route as I am sure something will pop up. I haven't seen in person the black optics grill on the S4, so maybe I would be swayed.


This is a Black Optics schnoz:










Largely the same grille set, but with all of the chrome done in gloss black instead. Though that's an A4, it's very representative of what the S3 Black Ops would look like, right down to the lower grilles.

I'm probably in the minority, but I foresee mounting a European plate bracket on the front of my S3. I really don't dig the large expanse of grille with no buffer. It's not as bad as the RS stuff, but still not my thing. Ideally, I'd find a source for the nice aluminum model designation plates and put one of those over the plate mount.










Actually, you know what? I didn't think I was losing my mind. It doesn't bother me as much on the non-Black Ops grille because it has the platinum grey divider to break it up.

Ungh. I think I'd still rather have Black Ops overall.

:facepalm:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

:laugh:

In all seriousness though, that's what made me look hard at the S4, it was a Black Optics they had an A4 /w S-Line at the A3 debut...and compared to the A3, it was like man, I really want a S4...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

You dont want to do plasti-dip instead of the real black trim, it looks like complete sh*t.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> You dont want to do plasti-dip instead of the real black trim, it looks like complete sh*t.


Yep. It baffles me that people cover perfectly good paint on very expensive cars with the stuff.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> ...and compared to the A3, it was like man, I really want a S4...


Stick with us, Rudy. Keep hanging on... :laugh:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> You dont want to do plasti-dip instead of the real black trim, it looks like complete sh*t.


Actually I Plasti-dipped my rims and it didn't turn out bad, just if there is salt from spring that hasn't washed off the roads I had some deposits over the years and it bubbled by the fall. Likely rip it off in the spring.

I did black + cooper, which gave it it a flake look to it, then put about 3 coats of gloss to it so it didn't look bad. Everyone just does the matte spray, which yes looks like complete crap. Turned out really good actually. Mind you when you have 4 months to work on it over the winter, you got plenty of time to put down a coat, and if you don't like it peel it off. 

I started on it after someone decided to be nice and take the car through the car wash for me, which was on rails and rashed the rims pretty bad.


As for the Black Optics...I think ECS Tuning gets things from Germany direct, wondering if they can get Black Optics in and we can do it ourselves. Had this bookmarked for my S4, cause they were cheaper then buying parts from the stealership.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B8_A4-Quattro-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> As for the Black Optics...I think ECS Tuning gets things from Germany direct, wondering if they can get Black Optics in and we can do it ourselves. Had this bookmarked for my S4, cause they were cheaper then buying parts from the stealership.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B8_A4-Quattro-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/


Yes. Front grilles shouldn't be an issue. It's the window trim that's going to break the bank. That's why I sort of like the "trim black" option I alluded to earlier in this thread- matte black rubber window trim, with the standard blinged front grilles.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Europrice and OEMPlus sell the Audi black window trim packages for the A5 for ~$950.

I imagine it will be similar for the A3. You'd be much better off getting a gloss vinyl wrap if you didnt get the factory parts, or were considering plasti dip.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, eff that noise. That's about what I expected it to cost.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

*hrm.*

Is "black optics" the same as what they were calling the Titanium edition a few years ago? We have a 2011 A4 Avant Meteor Gray Titanium edition.. It has the rotor wheels except the spokes are grey instead of black and I love it.. Not sure I'd want 2 cars with the same rims. :laugh:

That said, the rest of the rims do nothing for me. The last one you posted looks the best out of all of them.. I too am ok with the silver/chrome except on the windows.. hrm.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The DarkSide said:


> Is "black optics" the same as what they were calling the Titanium edition a few years ago? We have a 2011 A4 Avant Meteor Gray Titanium edition.. It has the rotor wheels except the spokes are grey instead of black and I love it.. Not sure I'd want 2 cars with the same rims. :laugh:
> 
> That said, the rest of the rims do nothing for me. The last one you posted looks the best out of all of them.. I too am ok with the silver/chrome except on the windows.. hrm.


Roughly the same, yes. I seem to recall that my friend's B7 A4 Titanium had matte black window trim, so they've at least changed that since it's now gloss black. It's the same in spirit, I guess.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

"Black optics" and "Titanium Package" wheels are the same - the Anthracite 5 Arm Rotor wheels.

The only OEM model to have the black version of those wheels was the TT-RS iirc.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> "Black optics" and "Titanium Package" wheels are the same - the Anthracite 5 Arm Rotor wheels.
> 
> The only OEM model to have the black version of those wheels was the TT-RS iirc.


... and they were even available on the TT-RS in that horrid red and black scheme. :facepalm:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

ChrisFu said:


> "Black optics" and "Titanium Package" wheels are the same - the Anthracite 5 Arm Rotor wheels.
> 
> The only OEM model to have the black version of those wheels was the TT-RS iirc.


TTRS had Anthracite or Black with red available. 

2.0t TTs with the "S-line Competition Pack" had the black versions without red.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Evening Fourtiverse-

1. Sorry for the delayed responds Dan- 24hr bug had me preoccupied. 

2. Strange photo issues-
Aside from the "Quattro" badge overlapping the "S3" badge, when you compare the live photo of the blue S3 to the website image first posted, most of the highlights and shadows on and around the headlight are improbable to impossible. The rear view mirror inverts the highlight and shadow. Even when to look at identical photos used in other press material, you see how bad that image really is. 

3. Black optics / Titanium package. 
I love black trim. Chrome is too much for my taste, I honestly find it gaudy. I will vinyl wrap any chrome other the the 4 Rings & S3 badge on my next car. I really hope that the US gets a black window surround like the German site shows.

4. "AudiSport" Logo matts
Interesting, I have a Swiss A3 brochure that shows Audi Aftermarket interior door cards and knee bolsters in a white/red combo, as well as a ground effects kit. I'll scan pictures in over the weekend.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm normally not a fan of chrome grilles (or chrome accents in general), but I must say the blue s3's grill above works well. I agree about the euro backplate helping break up the grill gape, it seems more natural.


----------

